# Long pickup than long wait after arrival and pax is still not ready = 1* pax rating.



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Often when It's early in the morning and their aren't a lot of trips yet I'll do long pickups.An example 7 mile and13 minutes to arrive at pax.After arrival pax is still not ready and your waiting.At this point it's really 18 minutes. You dont want to cancel.Pax finally gets in car and you start the trip.Thats an automatic 1 star rating for pax.I get those quit often.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

This is BS. You should "quit often".


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

That's B's on those I cancel collect my fee. Let them wait for next driver.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> You dont want to cancel.


Speak for yourself. Not ready to roll, time is up? Cancel, collect.

Money $$$$ is my friend, not ratings.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Once the time it up, there are no extensions. Cancel and immediately drive off. If they need you they can ping again.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> Often when It's early in the morning and their aren't a lot of trips yet I'll do long pickups.An example 7 mile and13 minutes to arrive at pax.After arrival pax is still not ready and your waiting.At this point it's really 18 minutes. You dont want to cancel.Pax finally gets in car and you start the trip.Thats an automatic 1 star rating for pax.I get those quit often.


-------------------------
Waiting more then 5 minutes for a pax is supporting their bad behavior. Leaving teaches them to be ready when you arrive. 
You are doing the " RideShare Community of drivers " a favor when you teach a pax what is expected from them. They should be ready when they call for the ride.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Why does it even take them 5 minutes to come to your vehicle when they know exactly were you are and when you arrive?


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> Waiting more then 5 minutes for a pax is supporting their bad behavior. Leaving teaches them to be ready when you arrive.
> You are doing the " RideShare Community of drivers " a favor when you teach a pax what is expected from them. They should be ready when they call for the ride.


 I am slowly coming around to this way of thinking. But since i still get duration and direction info, there ARE times when the actual ride is worth waiting an extra minute or two for.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> I am slowly coming around to this way of thinking. But since i still get duration and direction info, there ARE times when the actual ride is worth waiting an extra minute or two for.


I had a guy keep me waiting at the airport for eight minutes because the baggage carousel broke down. He was apologetic (wasn't even his fault) and kept me posted on the situation. Sure, I could have collected the cancel fee and split...but I sensed this guy was an honest Joe caught in an unfortunate situation.

I waited three minutes past the cancel window, and he finally showed up with his baggage. The ride wound up being very profitable and he was a delight to chat with on the drive to his house.

It doesn't always pay to cancel at 5:01.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> Waiting more then 5 minutes for a pax is supporting their bad behavior. Leaving teaches them to be ready when you arrive.
> You are doing the " RideShare Community of drivers " a favor when you teach a pax what is expected from them. They should be ready when they call for the ride.


I have 16 cancels this week .Typically my cancels are dummies that expect a p/ u in a no stopping zone,paxes that call me and ask " where are you",no shows over 4 or 5 minutes ,and pick ups that are too out of the way


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> You dont want to cancel


With a long pick up (Uber, NOT Lyft) you DO want to cancel. Any pick up over a market-specific threshold (usually around 10 minutes) you can cancel and get paid time and mileage for the whole drive. I love long pick up cancels!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Why does it even take them 5 minutes to come to your vehicle when they know exactly were you are and when you arrive?


Sometimes the app does not show them you have arrived, or still shows you on your way, even if sitting right at the pickup spot, or so I have been told.

I think it realistically is more like -> I am your pax, I ordered the ride, you are now my indentured servant slave ride share driver, who will now be forced to wait for your entitled pax, just cause I can make you do so for 5 mins -> all the time not realizing they are getting charged wait time after 2 mins (except for pool of course). :roflmao:

And then... complain about the wait time charge. Go figure.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> I have 16 cancels this week .Typically my cancels are dummies that expect a p/ u in a no stopping zone,paxes that call me and ask " where are you",no shows over 4 or 5 minutes ,and pick ups that are too out of the way


Kudos for not picking up in a no stop zone. That is so a pet peeve of mine on congested city streets


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Sometimes the app does not show them you have arrived, or still shows you on your way, even if sitting right at the pickup spot, or so I have been told.
> 
> I think it realistically is more like -> I am your pax, I ordered the ride, you are now my indentured servant slave ride share driver, who will now be forced to wait for your entitled pax, just cause I can make you do so for 5 mins -> all the time not realizing they are getting charged wait time after 2 mins (except for pool of course). :roflmao:
> 
> And then... complain about the wait time charge. Go figure.


No the wait time pay IS the problem. It's so little that neither the driver nor the pax really see or care about it. I get .16 cents per min wait time. Thats nothing when they are getting a 10 dollar ride. After 2 min the wait time fee should be equal to the cancel fee. And then add the milage and time if they make it before 5 min. So a 3.75 min ride would be 7.50 if the pax waited til 4:55 to come out


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1st issue is driving that long to pick up someone. How much do you get paid for all that drive and time?

Sure, they might tip well. But then again, the person 1 minute away might tip well also! Why drive all that way for free? This is just one example of Uber and Lyft exploiting people who don't know better.

2nd issue is wait time. If you cancel at 5:01, I can almost guarantee they will reorder the ride. AND, since there are obviously no other drivers in the area, you will get it anyway!


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Just this morning I got to a big gated apartment complex. Tried to call pax for gate code, no answer. Waited outside gate, time ticking away. At 4:45 I see him walking up and he waves to me. 5 minutes hit, I waved back, cancelled and drove off.

It's the principle of it. They can see how far away we are before they order the ride. They have the time it takes us to get there. They have another 5 minutes. If they aren't in the car by then, they've shown they have zero respect for your time. Why respect theirs.



Ptuberdriver said:


> No the wait time pay IS the problem. It's so little that neither the driver nor the pax really see or care about it. I get .16 cents per min wait time. Thats nothing when they are getting a 10 dollar ride. After 2 min the wait time fee should be equal to the cancel fee. And then add the milage and time if they make it before 5 min. So a 3.75 min ride would be 7.50 if the pax waited til 4:55 to come out


I just think the wait time should be 50 cents a minute. Imagine how many would respect the "no more than 3 minute stops" guidelines. They'd be pushing people out the way to get back in the car lol. Dollar a minute on initial arrival, after first 2 minutes.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

ABQuber said:


> Just this morning I got to a big gated apartment complex. Tried to call pax for gate code, no answer. Waited outside gate, time ticking away. At 4:45 I see him walking up and he waves to me. 5 minutes hit, I waved back, cancelled and drove off.
> 
> It's the principle of it. They can see how far away we are before they order the ride. They have the time it takes us to get there. They have another 5 minutes. If they aren't in the car by then, they've shown they have zero respect for your time. Why respect theirs.
> 
> ...


But people would still abuse the system for the extra$0.50a min. Your talking an extra an extra 1.50 for the 5 min.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> But people would still abuse the system for the extra$0.50a min. Your talking an extra an extra 1.50 for the 5 min.


Well I meant .50 cents per minute at stops. Dollar a minute at initial arrival, after 2 minutes. $3 for 5 minutes. Plus the $3.75 cancel fee. $6.75 is fair to me. Either way, for stops or initial arrival it works out to around $30/hr.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I had a guy keep me waiting at the airport for eight minutes because the baggage carousel broke down. He was apologetic (wasn't even his fault) and kept me posted on the situation. Sure, I could have collected the cancel fee and split...but I sensed this guy was an honest Joe caught in an unfortunate situation.
> 
> I waited three minutes past the cancel window, and he finally showed up with his baggage. The ride wound up being very profitable and he was a delight to chat with on the drive to his house.
> 
> It doesn't always pay to cancel at 5:01.


Only at the ap would I go an xtra minute


----------

